# [SOLVED] Jak działa ifplugd?

## matt1366613

Witam.

Zainstalowałem sobie sys-apps/ifplugd. Program działa tak jak powinien. Nie widzę jednak skryptu startowego w init.d chociaż program uruchamia się wraz z uruchomieniem systemu, "rc-status -a" też nic nie pokazuje. Nigdzie nie ma też żadnego pliku konfiguracyjnego. Na jakiej zasadzie uruchamia się ten program? Czy plik konfiguracyjny trzeba utworzyć samemu, czy może jego brak to jakiś błąd ?

Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź.Last edited by matt1366613 on Sat Sep 12, 2009 2:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Qlawy

 *matt1366613 wrote:*   

> Witam.
> 
> Zainstalowałem sobie sys-apps/ifplugd. Program działa tak jak powinien. Nie widzę jednak skryptu startowego w init.d chociaż program uruchamia się wraz z uruchomieniem systemu, "rc-status -a" też nic nie pokazuje. Nigdzie nie ma też żadnego pliku konfiguracyjnego. Na jakiej zasadzie uruchamia się ten program? Czy plik konfiguracyjny trzeba utworzyć samemu, czy może jego brak to jakiś błąd ?
> 
> Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź.

 

nie ma żadnego pliku konfiguracyjnego, to jest jakby dodatek do skryptów startowych net w których de facto tez nic nie zmienia. Po prostu jak jest to działa, nic się nie konfiguruje.

----------

## Belliash

 *Qlawy wrote:*   

>  *matt1366613 wrote:*   Witam.
> 
> Zainstalowałem sobie sys-apps/ifplugd. Program działa tak jak powinien. Nie widzę jednak skryptu startowego w init.d chociaż program uruchamia się wraz z uruchomieniem systemu, "rc-status -a" też nic nie pokazuje. Nigdzie nie ma też żadnego pliku konfiguracyjnego. Na jakiej zasadzie uruchamia się ten program? Czy plik konfiguracyjny trzeba utworzyć samemu, czy może jego brak to jakiś błąd ?
> 
> Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź. 
> ...

 

sek w tym ze ma plik konfiguracyjny... tak jakby /etc/ifplugd/ifplugd.action

plik ten jest wykonywany za kazdym razem gdy zmieni sie cos w konfiguracji sieci (np podlaczymy kabel sieciowy, albo go wyjmiemy)...

teoretycznie po podlaczeniu kabla sieciowego powinno zatrzymac wifi i podniesc eth0 a gdy wyjmiemy kabel zatrzymac eth i podneisc wlan... tyle teorii\\

w praktyce niestety u mnie podnosi eth0 i zatrzymuje eth0... ale wifi nie podnosi i nie zatrzymuje...

----------

## matt1366613

A co z 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/handbook-ppc.xml?part=4&chap=6   ?

Jak rozumiem podana ścieżka /etc/conf.d/ifplugd jest błędem (w dokumentacji angielskiej jest ścieżka /etc/conf.d/net).

Wychodzi na to że poprzez plik net można wpływać na zachowanie ifplugd, chociaż działa nawet bez lini typu "ifplugd_eth0="..."

No nic. Pogrzebię jeszcze. Dzięki za zainteresowanie.

----------

## Belliash

nie wiem.. uzywam openrc 0.5.0 tam nie ma /etc/conf.d/net wszystko sie pisze statycznie w /etc/init.d/net.*

a ifplugd dopisalem sobie do /etc/conf.d/local zeby startowalo  :Wink: 

----------

## SlashBeast

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> nie wiem.. uzywam openrc 0.5.0 tam nie ma /etc/conf.d/net wszystko sie pisze statycznie w /etc/init.d/net.*

 

Psst, to jest funtoo-way konfiguracja, w openrc (chyba) nadal jest ten metamagiczny net.lo. Pozatym, w gentoo nadal nie ma openrc 0.5.0.

----------

## Belliash

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

>  *Belliash wrote:*   nie wiem.. uzywam openrc 0.5.0 tam nie ma /etc/conf.d/net wszystko sie pisze statycznie w /etc/init.d/net.* 
> 
> Psst, to jest funtoo-way konfiguracja, w openrc (chyba) nadal jest ten metamagiczny net.lo. Pozatym, w gentoo nadal nie ma openrc 0.5.0.

 

true.. chodzilo mi tylko oto ze nie wiem... i ze ifplugd sam nie startuje, wiec dopisalem go do local  :Wink:  teraz dziala

ale moze przy okazji sie podepne i ktos mi poradzi co zmienic w tym pliku ktory jest wykonywany aby po podlaczeniu kabla zatrzymywal wlan0 przed podniesieniem eth0 i po wyjeciu kabla zatrzymal eth0 i podniosl spowrotem wlan0?  :Smile: 

bo probowalem roznych rzeczy... ale doszedlem do tego, ze po podlaceniu kabla zatrzymuje wlan0 i podnosi eth0, czyli prawidlowo, a po odlaczeniu eth0 nie podnosi wlan0 mimo ze powinien...

skrypt w oryginale wyglada tak:

```
#!/bin/sh                          

# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

#                                                                 

# Gentoo-specific ifplugd.action                                  

#                                                                 

# This file gets called by ifplugd when it wants to bring an interface

# up or down.                                                         

#                                                                     

if grep -q initng /proc/1/cmdline 

then                              

    EXEC="/sbin/ngc"              

    INITNG="yes"                  

else                              

    EXEC="/etc/init.d/net.$1"     

    INITNG="no"                   

fi                                

case "$2" in

    up)     

        if [ "${INITNG}" = "yes" ]

        then                                                                                                                                                                                                       

            ARGS="-u net/$1"                                                                                                                                                                                       

        else                                                                                                                                                                                                       

            ARGS="--quiet start"                                                                                                                                                                                   

        fi                                                                                                                                                                                                         

        ;;                                                                                                                                                                                                         

    down)

        if [ "${INITNG}" = "yes" ]

        then

            ARGS="-d net/$1"

        else

            ARGS="--quiet stop"

        fi

        ;;

    *)

        echo "$0: wrong arguments" >&2

        echo "Call with <interface> <up|down>" >&2

        exit 1

        ;;

esac

export IN_BACKGROUND=true

if [ -x "${EXEC}" ]

then

    ${EXEC} ${ARGS}

    exit 0

else

    logger -t ifplugd.action "Error: Couldn't configure $1, no ${EXEC} !"

    exit 1

fi

# vim: set ts=4
```

natomiast moja przerobka wyglada tak:

```
#!/bin/sh                            

# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

#                                                                 

# Gentoo-specific ifplugd.action                                  

#                                                                 

# This file gets called by ifplugd when it wants to bring an interface

# up or down.                                                         

#                                                                     

if grep -q initng /proc/1/cmdline 

then                              

    EXEC="/sbin/ngc"              

    INITNG="yes"                  

else                              

    EXEC="/etc/init.d/net.$1"     

    INITNG="no"                   

fi                                

case "$2" in

    up)     

        if [ "${INITNG}" = "yes" ]

        then                      

            ARGS="-u net/$1"      

        else                      

            /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 --quiet stop

            ARGS="--quiet start"              

        fi                                    

        ;;                                    

    down)                                     

        if [ "${INITNG}" = "yes" ]            

        then

            ARGS="-d net/$1"

        else

            ARGS="--quiet stop"

                /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 --quiet start

        fi

        ;;

    *)

        echo "$0: wrong arguments" >&2

        echo "Call with <interface> <up|down>" >&2

        exit 1

        ;;

esac

export IN_BACKGROUND=true

if [ -x "${EXEC}" ]

then

    ${EXEC} ${ARGS}

    exit 0

else

    logger -t ifplugd.action "Error: Couldn't configure $1, no ${EXEC} !"

    exit 1

fi

# vim: set ts=4
```

----------

## SlashBeast

emerge wicd i wicd-curses albo wicd-client i zapomnij o net.* innych niz net.lo.

----------

## Belliash

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> emerge wicd i wicd-curses albo wicd-client i zapomnij o net.* innych niz net.lo.

 

a czep sie  :Razz: 

wiekszego bawiedzia jak wicd jeszcze nie widzialem... wole by wpa_supplicant zarzadzal sieciami bezprzewodowymi, tak jak do tej pory...a spisuje sie znakomicie

do tego jeszcze ifplugd powinien mne przelaczc pomiedzy interfejsami - do tego zostal kuzwa stworzony jakby nie patrzec  :Wink: 

mam nadzieje ze to ostatnia rada tego typu....

P.S. nie rozumiem co sie dzieje z tym forum... kilka lat temu dostalbym rzetelna porade. A dzis!? Wchodze na forum samochodowe i pytam jak ztuningowac VW a w odpowiedzi dostaje kup sobie porshe... no sorry ale tak to wyglada...

problem z kde? zainstaluj gnoma - tez to juz gdzies czytalem na tym forum...(na szczescie nie w moim kierunku)... zenada Panowie....

nie po to pytam o ifplugd zebys mi wicd wciskal  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## canis_lupus

ja z wicd jestem bardzo zadowolony. Tylko nie wiem ja odpalić konsolowego klienta. Mam go skompilowanego z flagą ncurses a wcd-curses brak...

----------

## Belliash

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

> ja z wicd jestem bardzo zadowolony. Tylko nie wiem ja odpalić konsolowego klienta. Mam go skompilowanego z flagą ncurses a wcd-curses brak...

 

to zaloz sobie osobny watek, bo ten jest o ifplugd  :Razz: 

----------

## lsdudi

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

> ja z wicd jestem bardzo zadowolony. Tylko nie wiem ja odpalić konsolowego klienta. Mam go skompilowanego z flagą ncurses a wcd-curses brak...

 

```
$wicd-curses
```

ja jestem także bardzo zadowolony z wicd :]

----------

